
Amazon Gets into the Blockchain with Quantum Ledger Database - moat
https://techcrunch.com/2018/11/28/amazon-gets-into-the-blockchain-with-quantum-ledger-database-managed-blockchain/
======
michaelanckaert
Except that this isn’t a blockchain or distributed database:
[https://aws.amazon.com/qldb/faqs/](https://aws.amazon.com/qldb/faqs/)

------
baxtr
_> Amazon last year dismissed the idea of getting into the blockchain with
AWS, but today that’s changed. The company announced a new service called
Amazon Quantum Ledger Database, or QLDB, which is a fully managed ledger
database with a central trusted authority_

So, Amazon is actually not utilizing Blockchain in their business, but they
sell it as a service, right? To me, it sounds like they’re selling shovels in
a gold rush.

~~~
flashgordon
Hmm this is the noob in me but why would there be a need for a "central trust
authority" for a distributed ledger? Or is the ledger _not_ distributed?

~~~
cdumler
You’re not wrong. This is totally a “wow, these businesses will not give up on
this idea, so fine, we’ll sell them this oil.” The problem is that too many
business CTO’s are hearing these buzzwords can _have_ to jump on the action.
They want a distributed system that isn’t distributed. I keep arguing that
what businesses really want is a ledge implemented in git with OTs. They want
trusted individuals to be able to commit while not having to wait for clearing
systems to process. But, that’s too much for CTO’s to comprehend.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18553387](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18553387)

